# Agility A-Frame for Sale!!



## hfisher11 (Mar 3, 2013)

I currently live in northwest pennsylvania, but am moving to Louisiana by September. I am taking my SMALLER agility equipment with me (my boyfriend and I have an agility border collie, and 5 coonhounds we use for hunting). However, I sadly cannot take my A-Frame as it is too big to haul. 
It has been kept indoors all of it's "life". 
It is homemade, but is trial/regulation size. 
Has only had a dog on it probably AT MOST 10 times. 
It looks exactly like the ones you see in the big AKC agility trials. 
I would LIKE to get $1,000 for it (because of how much it cost to build). But would settle for $500. 
It is currently in my parents garage. 
I just do not want to see it go to waste. 
Send me a message if interested!
Thank you for reading!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Is it steel, aluminum, or wood? Is it rubber coated or painted? Is it adjustable in height?


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

A picture speaks a 1000 words....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Advertise on craigslist. It should go fast.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> Advertise on craigslist. It should go fast.


You think so? I never think to check CL for agility stuff... Maybe I should!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I'd try to donate it to a 503.b kennel club or dog club. Take the tax deduction and be happy. A-frames are going for $1000 on jjdog and about 1300 with a rubber coating. On top of that, you're looking for someone local since shipping will probably be a fortune. Not many people on craigslist are going to be spending hundreds of dollars on dog equipment, but that will probably be your best bet. You could contact those same kennel clubs and training facilities and see if you can post an ad there or if they know if someone is interested in an A-Frame for home, but depending on construction, your price might really have to go down.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

wildo said:


> You think so? I never think to check CL for agility stuff... Maybe I should!


Definitely should! I bought a real tunnel-practically new- and several DIY jumps for $100!


----------

